# FreeBSD 11 RC-2 use console vt driver



## SemFLY (Sep 14, 2016)

Hi 
Please, help setup resolution
VMWare Workstation 10.0.1
Install OS FreeBSD 11 RC-2

I use driver vt(4)


```
# cat /boot/loader.conf
kern.vty=vt
hw.vga.textmode=1
kern.vt.fb.default_mode="1024x768"
```

Empty...

```
# vidcontrol -i mode
mode       flags       type      size      font       window       linear buffer
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
```


----------



## SirDice (Sep 14, 2016)

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Newcons


----------

